# Gulliver villagers



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2018)

Has anyone on here gotten all 3 villagers....I have only gotten 2..I was wondering if they are holding off on given ppl the end so they will keep on playing the redicoulous game with Gulliver cause I haven't seen 1 person say they would continue to use him after they have all 3 villagers...


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 12, 2018)

I only have O'Hare. Gulliver will be back in a few hours, hopefully he'll bring Rowan or Plucky with him this time.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

I got all 3 and haven't used Gulliver since then. There isn't a point for me to. Feeding them candy takes too much time imo, and majority of my villagers are at max level.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I got all 3 and haven't used Gulliver since then. There isn't a point for me to. Feeding them candy takes too much time imo, and majority of my villagers are at max level.



What did u send him to get the villagers great stuff? Or just good


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I got all 3 and haven't used Gulliver since then. There isn't a point for me to. Feeding them candy takes too much time imo, and majority of my villagers are at max level.



What did u send him to get the villagers great stuff? Or just good


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> What did u send him to get the villagers great stuff? Or just good



I did all Great items but the quality of items don't matter. I think it is just random. Although it took me 2 or 3 more tries to get the last one so that one wasn't as quick as the first two.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 12, 2018)

I haven?t gotten any. Super mad and ready to send Euron after his ship.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 12, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I did all Great items but the quality of items don't matter. I think it is just random. Although it took me 2 or 3 more tries to get the last one so that one wasn't as quick as the first two.



Ok good to know thanks!!!


----------



## RAQ (Apr 12, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I got all 3 and haven't used Gulliver since then. There isn't a point for me to. Feeding them candy takes too much time imo, and majority of my villagers are at max level.



How many trades did you do to get the first one?

I've completed my second 10-item trade and he came back with 3 candies... I'm just curious so I know how many things I need to craft to give to him


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 12, 2018)

RAQ said:


> How many trades did you do to get the first one?
> 
> I've completed my second 10-item trade and he came back with 3 candies... I'm just curious so I know how many things I need to craft to give to him



It was probably the 2nd try. With candies, he would give me at least 5 candies when I gave him 10 Great items.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 13, 2018)

I've done about 6 tries already and haven't gotten anyone. It's so frustrating especially with the amount of time you have to wait for him.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

I haven’t had any villagers I’ve traded twice with a mixture of good and plain and a couple of greats. M still confused about what makes candy valuable, so your trades aren’t related to getting a villager? It’s random? I don’t want to give my snacks away I like to keep them. Again I wish we could display them!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 13, 2018)

O finally got all 3 I'm done with him for now....yay


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> O finally got all 3 I'm done with him for now....yay


Any tips? I’m wondering how to increase my chances, I’ve looked at reddit and other places but I found the explanations confusing.


----------



## DragonFire (Apr 13, 2018)

This forum seems to lack so much information. You guys are better off joining the discord chat if you are curious about the detailed mechanics of Gulliver and future updates. 

Gulliver's villagers are all up to chance. You may get all within 3 trips, you may not get any for 10 trips. The items you give Gulliver have no influence on getting a villager. 

You are better off just giving 10 giant dharmas (cheapest craft and low materials needed) everytime until you get the villagers.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. I may join the chat. So giving any junk stuff each time and just waiting for the percentages to swing your way gets the villagers; I’m still keen to collect candy though so I want to give certain things to increase my likelihood of getting donuts for example. I’ll just concentrate on trying to get the snacks I want and wait for a villager to turn up eventually.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 14, 2018)

It took me 7 attempts to get my first villager (Rowan). O'Hare showed up right after him. It does seem very random to be honest.
I'm giving Gulliver the cheap giant dharmas. I hope it doesn't take too long to get Plucky.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 14, 2018)

So when I right before I got my last villager while Gulliver was still sailed out he had a talk bubble above his head of the same picture that's in the bottom row of ur phone to see all villagers..I was wondering if he always has that or if he just has it when he's going to bring u a villager I sent him again to see but I sent him West and can't see his boat but if so that a way I'll know if ur getting a villager before the 6hrs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashariel said:


> So when I right before I got my last villager while Gulliver was still sailed out he had a talk bubble above his head of the same picture that's in the bottom row of ur phone to see all villagers..I was wondering if he always has that or if he just has it when he's going to bring u a villager I sent him again to see but I sent him West and can't see his boat but if so that a way I'll know if ur getting a villager before the 6hrs



Someone comfirmed it for me so if ur getting a villager u'll have a balloon with a outline of the cats face in it so u don't have to wait 6hrs to know if you will get a villager..


----------

